# 50s jar haul!



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 29, 2020)

Never really found any jars in my 1890s dump besides one unmarked one, but I found 9x 50s jars. Thoughts/Values?

From Right to Left
Unmarked
Smuckers possibly?
Armstrong on bottom
Crown
Unmarked
FL 16 OZ
FL 9 OZ
Unmarked
FL 8 OZ


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 29, 2020)

Forgot to mention: the object in the 3rd jar is a tube of VAM hair conditioner/groomer, which is what I used to identify the era of the dump.
Also plan on fixing the lid to the 2nd jar.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2020)

The Crown is probably older than the 50s, I don't think they were making them in aqua (or at all?) that late.  The others are pretty common and not really worth anything unfortunately.  Few bottles from the 50s are, apart from sodas, milks, and the occasional pharmacy bottle.  People in the 50s just dumped so much trash in the woods that there's going to be a surplus of 50s stuff for centuries to come.  One nice thing about 50s dumps though is that it's a good era for enamel signs to show up in good condition, so definitely keep an eye out for those.  Last summer I found an enamel gasoline sign at a house site full of trash from the 50s.  No idea what it was doing there, that place was certainly never a gas station.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 30, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The Crown is probably older than the 50s, I don't think they were making them in aqua (or at all?) that late.  The others are pretty common and not really worth anything unfortunately.  Few bottles from the 50s are, apart from sodas, milks, and the occasional pharmacy bottle.  People in the 50s just dumped so much trash in the woods that there's going to be a surplus of 50s stuff for centuries to come.  One nice thing about 50s dumps though is that it's a good era for enamel signs to show up in good condition, so definitely keep an eye out for those.  Last summer I found an enamel gasoline sign at a house site full of trash from the 50s.  No idea what it was doing there, that place was certainly never a gas station.


ye i didn’t expect anything to be worth much. cleared the whole ass dump in about an hour, and was in a small 5-6 foot gap between a rock so I doubt there will be any enamel signs. Thanks doe


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 30, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> Forgot to mention: the object in the 3rd jar is a tube of VAM hair conditioner/groomer, which is what I used to identify the era of the dump.
> Also plan on fixing the lid to the 2nd jar.


Lid said 100% pure instant coffee. Was super pitted so beyond repair unfortunately


----------



## Drift (Aug 30, 2020)

That Crown jar is cool! Did you do any digging or just pick up surface stuff? I'd be surprised if there wasn't some great stuff buried if that Crown was just hanging out on top.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 30, 2020)

Drift said:


> That Crown jar is cool! Did you do any digging or just pick up surface stuff? I'd be surprised if there wasn't some great stuff buried if that Crown was just hanging out on top.


Did some digging.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 2, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> Forgot to mention: the object in the 3rd jar is a tube of VAM hair conditioner/groomer, which is what I used to identify the era of the dump.
> Also plan on fixing the lid to the 2nd jar.



Be careful about dating sites by using one artifact. People in the 40s often threw away items from much earlier. Just like we do when we do a clean-up of the house today. Our "Forties Dump" here has yielded many much older artifacts.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 2, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Be careful about dating sites by using one artifact. People in the 40s often threw away items from much earlier. Just like we do when we do a clean-up of the house today. Our "Forties Dump" here has yielded many much older artifacts.


Ya I just found a 1906 beer in a 50’s dump on top


----------

